# Step7 / Lernen und testen mit TrySim



## U. Ohm (16 Juni 2004)

*SPS-Intensivschulung "zu Hause" am PC ersetzt das Fernstudium oder teure Kurse. *
*Preiswert fit werden für den Industrieeinsatz!!*
Diese Schulungs-CD bietet eine systematische Einführung in die Automatisierungstechnik in Theorie und Praxis. 
Programmiergerät, SPS und lauffähige Anlagen auf einer CD.   
45 praxisnahe Projekte werden detailliert erläutert und in vorbereiteten oder in frei zu gestaltenden Anlagen simuliert. 
Auf 326 Seiten DIN-A4 (pdf-file) werden alle Projekte schrittweise und aufbauend erläutert, so dass selbst Anfänger ohne fremde Hilfe die Kenntnisse kostspieliger Kurse beherrschen werden. 
Der Unterschied zu allen anderen angebotenen Lernhilfen besteht darin, dass  Sie sofort  Ihre Projekte komplett und dynamisch testen können, da die Prozesse eigenständig ablaufen. Sie müssen nicht „Schritt für Schritt“ die einzelnen Eingangssensoren von Hand setzen, sondern kontrollieren das Programm nur mit den Start-/Stop-Elementen des Bedienpultes. Alle anderen Endtaster, etc. werden dynamisch von der Anlage aus gesteuert. Nur durch diese Gesamtsimulation vermeiden Sie Bedien- , bzw. sonstige Programmierfehler.
Mehr Infos unter www.u-ohm.de/indexTRY.htm


----------

